# Spotted meece



## Kallan

I was wondering the other day - is there any combination of genes that could create something like this?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

that is one cool looking mouse :shock:


----------



## Kallan

It is Photoshopped, before you get too excited


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

yea but imagine if it wasnt????? how cool would that be!!!!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

you could of at least put one in the whisker bed.


----------



## Kallan

There's one round the other side? :lol:


----------



## moustress

Very cool! I bet it could be done...I'll think on it when I'm woolgathering after lights out.


----------



## SarahC

you could call it appaloosa.


----------



## Stina

I'd call it dalmation...lol Appaloosa is too vague...the only appys that look like that are leopard appys!


----------



## m137b

I'd call it the best even marked mouse ever.


----------



## Stina

But it wouldn't really be even marked unless the spots on either side were mirrored...not just evenly dispersed!


----------



## SarahC

I'd like to call it MINE all MINE.


----------



## racingmouse

That mouse looks suspiciously like my Maisy with spots added?!!!! :lol:


----------



## Kallan

Ermmm... no... it's just another random mouse..... erm..... :shifty ...okitis :lol:


----------



## Roland

murine smallpocks (mouse pocks, variola vera mus spec.)


----------



## Rhasputin

Variegated mice can look similar. Widely dispersed small spots, on white background. Not as round as that, but I'm sure you could work on it.


----------



## smileysal

I'd go for it!!! :lol:


----------



## gothling

if you could get them as small and even as that it would be amazing!


----------



## zoocrewmice

I agree with Rhasputin, that's pretty much variegated. You have to keep in mind that the fur would probably prevent it from being perfect spots, even if the pigment was perfect little spots the hair moving around and overlapping would probably muddy it up a bit.


----------



## gothling

zoocrewmice said:


> I agree with Rhasputin, that's pretty much variegated. You have to keep in mind that the fur would probably prevent it from being perfect spots, even if the pigment was perfect little spots the hair moving around and overlapping would probably muddy it up a bit.


you have to rain on the spotty mice dreams..


----------



## Stina

I think on a nice short coated mouse the spots would be pretty clear...the spots on a dalmation are nice and round for example...but they have fur too


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

if a mouse had that many spots, it would be equally even, and equally broken, obviously you could find a spot to balance another (even) or a spot to unbalance another (broken). This leads us to the question of how many spots our brokens /evens could have before theoretically, they cant be judged to either standard. lol.


----------

